# Get rid of dp in 30 days :)



## gibran (Jun 6, 2014)

2 years bk i was suffring from dp but at the same time i was workin out in gym 
I didnt get scared and continued my gym with my friend i dint tell anyone that what em sufferin i let it happen and worked out even harder and suddenly everything was fine .
Knw i am going to start workout again INSHA ALLAH everything will be fine 
ALLAH HELP THOSE WHO HELP THEMSELVES


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

You got a 6 pack in 30 days or you got rid of DP in 30 days?


----------



## gibran (Jun 6, 2014)

U will get rid of dp jurgen i have tried it its very fast recovery go with ur friend ask him to help u and encourage u every moment


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

if it didnt scare u . i doubt u had it bad... Maybe just feeling removed or whatever. i can deal with that. But existential stuff. na i cant get it to go thru excercising. im terrified everywhere Allah? emmm. okay


----------



## gibran (Jun 6, 2014)

U can do it just focus and have faith in u u can do it


----------

